# Property prices, good reqions, visa questions



## StarbuckHouse

Hi all, just joined the forum, hoping to pick up some helpful info from you guys, iam thinking about moving to France in the early part of next year (currently in the UK) and would appreciate any advice you might have regarding prices of semi rural property, is there an increases in demand for this type of home? Or is there still plenty of choice available,
Any recommendations for good regions to live would also be great.
Rough idea of what iam looking for.
Ideally 2 / 3 bed character old house with privacy, upto 10,000m2 land edge of or 5 mins from small village, 20mins from larger town. Don't require work opertunities, schools or tourism just a pleasant location to live.
Did spend 10 years in another European country so have some experience of life in new place, importance of language etc.
Only wanting to spend 125k don't mind work required.
Also could you give me an idea about visa requirements to live full time in France, for UK passport holders
Thanks in advance for any advice,
Regards Starbuck


----------



## Bevdeforges

For visa requirements, take a look at Brexit

Basically, you will need a "statut" - i.e. in your case, to be able to prove that you are retired and in possession of a regular pension, plus an initial private health insurance policy (usually for the first year in France).

There is no real generality about prices for "semi-rural" properties. For a while, they were in heavy demand as young techie folks with good jobs started exploring their options for remote working. But some of that is being cut back now, so who knows. 

Also, while you may not require work, school or tourism opportunities, you do need to consider the availability of medical and other services. Many areas in Ile de France (the Paris area) are considered "medical deserts" due to a lack of practitioners and hospital facilities and rural or "semi-rural" areas are much more commonly designated as such. Also consider distances to shops and other day to day facilities, including mobile phone accessibility.


----------



## StarbuckHouse

Hi Bevdeforges, 
Thank you for the reply, I will read through the visa info you linked. 
One thing you mentioned was about regular pension, is a regular income a requirement, iam a little too young for pension yet. 
Regards Starbuck


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depends on the source of the regular income. If it's something involving work, you'll be expected to live up to the French labor laws and regulations.


----------



## Befuddled

It was all so much easier before Brexit.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Befuddled said:


> It was all so much easier before Brexit.


Hm, this seems like an "I told you so" moment.


----------



## Peasant

Bevdeforges said:


> Hm, this seems like an "I told you so" moment.


Go on then.


----------

